# Como conecto un relé de 5 patas



## jhscombo (Sep 20, 2007)

hola amigos, agluien me podrá pasar algún diagrama o explicarme cómo funciona y debe ir conectado un relé de 5 patas? Muchas Gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Sep 20, 2007)

fijate si tiene algun dibujillo o checha la hoja de datos o pregunta en donde lo compraste.

si son cinco patas, dos deben ser de la bobina activadora, y tres de los contactos (un polo y dos tiros)


----------



## lobato777 (Sep 21, 2007)

como podras ver el dibujo que puso el compañero indica que tienes 2 terminales para la bobina, es aqui donde alimentas, y 2 contactos: uno normalmente cerrado y otro normalmente abierto.


----------



## reloader (Oct 24, 2008)

Entonces en conclusion solo pasa a un estado


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2008)

tiene 2 estados .

los normales tienen uno de reposo y otro de exitacion.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pues en mi caso tengo 2 reles de 24 volts d la misma marca, 8 patillas cada uno


----------



## jaftsu (Feb 13, 2010)

jhscombo por lo regular estos relays o relevadores en un extremo traen las 3 terminales y en el otro las dos, donde estan las tres terminales las dos de los extremos son las de tu bobina + y - y la del centro comun que va una a un contacto cerrado y la otra al abierto que esta se cierra cuando activas tu bobina espero haberme explicado 
salu2


----------



## HXNAR (Jul 13, 2010)

como conecto un relevador


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2010)

HXNAR dijo:


> como conecto un relevador



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de _*"Onda"*_, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------

